# Free range pigs on half an acre?



## 1stepcloser (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello!! 

We have a home on a full acre. Half of that land is somewhat steep and wooded. We were considering fencing it is and raising a couple of pigs for our family to eat. I do not fore see us ever having more than two at one time and do not care how much they root around out there. 

So my questions are:

1) What type of fencing would you recommend for half an acre to keep the pigs contained?

2) Do you have any good books/websites you can recommend for a first-time pig farmer?  

Thank you!


----------



## BaconAndEggs (Apr 15, 2012)

you describe the land as steep and wooded. just wanted to point out that rooting pigs will make the land more prone to errosion and thus windthrown trees. not trying to rain on your parade, just making sure you see all the angles. 

im sure that most people here will reccomend electric fence. unfourtunately i have no experience with it so i will let them bring you up to speed.


----------



## 1stepcloser (Apr 16, 2012)

BaconAndEggs said:
			
		

> you describe the land as steep and wooded. just wanted to point out that rooting pigs will make the land more prone to errosion and thus windthrown trees. not trying to rain on your parade, just making sure you see all the angles.


Excellent point. I am the first person to admit I need help seeing all of the angles being totally new to the pig thing. Thank you.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

When you bring your piglets home you need them confined to a smaller area to start with. We use the Electric netting from Premier. Once they are older & have learned to respect the electric then 3 wires of polywire will work great.

Some breeds of pigs are AWFUL rooters, some not. Our Large Blacks are not big at rooting at all & love the woods. Lots of goodies in there 

Liz


----------



## 1stepcloser (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, Liz! I was wondering if some were more genetically inclined to root than others. I don't want to destroy the land but want them to be able to move around freely as possible.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 20, 2012)

Is it just ours or are Hampshires bad rooters, so bad that we have phased them out down to one sow we cross with our LB boar for terminal piglets. Good luck with your home grown pork


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 20, 2012)

> Is it just ours or are Hampshires bad rooters,


LOL! In our experience they are the WORST! We had some here last year & they destroyed wherever we put them. We got rid of all of ours - even the crosses!

Liz


----------



## 1stepcloser (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm. Any websites you can suggest that give the traits of pig breeds?


----------



## 1stepcloser (Apr 22, 2012)

:/  Has anyone raised pot-bellied pigs for food? http://www.windridgefarm.us/index.htm


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 23, 2012)

1stepcloser said:
			
		

> :/  Has anyone raised pot-bellied pigs for food? http://www.windridgefarm.us/index.htm


Where they original came from... they were NOT exactly raised as pets !


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 23, 2012)

We have processed them before and a friend raises them for meat.  They root.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 23, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> 1stepcloser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very true


----------

